# اعادة استعمال الزيوت المستعملة



## abue tycer (25 فبراير 2010)

إعادة استعمال الزيوت المعدنية المستهلكة :-

1-التدوير لانتاج الوقود 

2-تقتصر عمليات المعالجة التي يقوم بها المتعهد في مواقع تجميع الزيوت المستهلكة على المعالجة الفيزيائية فقط والتي تشتمل على الخطوات التالية : الترسيب والفلترة وإزالة المياه للحصول على وقود ممكن استخدامه في المراجل وفي المصانع والمساكب وغيره .

3-يتم في العادة إجراء الحد الأدنى من المعالجة الفيزيائية المطلوبة بهدف المحافظة على فارق السعر بين هذا الوقود ومصادر الوقود الأخرى .

4-في غياب الأنظمة الصارمة ، لايتم اللجوء الى إزالة الملوثات الخطرة من الزيوت المستهلكة، والتي تحتاج الى معالجة كيميائية أخرى اكبر تكلفة ، ويتم الاكتفاء بالمعالجة الفيزيائية الواردة أعلاه ، للحصول على وقود يمتاز بمواصفات فيزيائية مشابهة لزيت الوقود من حيث المحتوى الحراري واللزوجة ونقطة الوميض وكمية الرواسب والمياه (BS&w) .

5-تشير المراجع العلمية(6 ) بان الزيوت المستهلكة تستخدم عالميا كوقود بديل او ثانوي بخلطة مع الوقود الثقيل، تحت ظروف حرق متحكم بها، الا ان الحرق المباشر للزيوت المستهلكة في المراجل العادية يمكن ان يخلق مشاكل تلوث خطيرة في معظم الحالات اذا لم يتم بطريقة سليمة بيئيا. ويمكن الحد او التقليل منها عن طريق تركيب أجهزة تنقية هواء ملائمة ، الا ان هذا الإجراء يعتبر غير عملي ومكلف .

- لذا فقد توجه الاهتمام الدولي في خلال الثمانينات لوضع مواصفات للزيوت المستهلكة المراد استخدامها كوقود (تدوير الزيوت ) بهدف تنظيم هذه العملية والحد او التقليل من التعرض الى انبعاثات المواد الكيماوية السامة والمعادن الثقيلة الناتجة من جراء حرق هذه الزيوت وخاصة في المراجل التجارية التي تمتاز في العادة ، بانخفاض الكفاءة وعدم التزود بأنظمة للتحكم في الانبعاثات الى الهواء الخارجي وانخفاض ارتفاع المدخنة ( اقل من 12متر) وانتشارها وتوزعها في مناطق ذات كثافة سكانية عالية ، وعليه صدر في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية عام 1983 مواصفات فدرالية للزيوت المستهلكة المسموح استخدامها كوقود كما هو مبين في الجدول (8).

جدول (8 ) يبين مواصفات الزيوت المستهلكة المسموح استخدامها كوقود ( 7)

الخاصية
الحد الأقصى المسموح به ملغم/لتر (جزء في المليون)

الزرنيخ
5 جزء في المليون

الكادميوم
2 جزء في المليون

الرصاص
100جزء في المليون

الكروم
10 جزء في المليون

درجة الوميض
لاتقل عن 7ر37م

الهالوجينات الكلية*
4000 جزء في المليون


*مع الافتراض ان الزيوت التي تحتوي على هالوجينات اكثر من 1000 جزء في المليون تكون مخلوطة بنفايات مهلجنة .

التعليمات والمواصفات الفدرالية للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية (Federal regulations) حددت بأن الزيوت المستهلكة التي تحتوي على تراكيز PCBs اقل من( 50) ملغم/لتر يتم التعامل معها كنفايات غير خطرة وبالتالي يمكن استخدامها كوقود، في حين ان المواصفات الخاصة ببعض الولايات الامريكية على حده (State regulations) حددت بأن تراكيز PCBs يجب ان تكون اقل من 5 ملغم/لتر لاعتبارها نفايات غير خطرة (7،8) .

كما ان لدى اتحاد الدول الأوروبية اعتبارات خاصة لتخفيض التراكيز المسموح بها لمادة PCBs في الزيوت المستخدمة كوقود الى 20 ملغم/لتر (9) .

وعليه فان الزيوت التي لا تطابق نوعيتها المواصفات أعلاه يجب ان يقتصر حرقها في مراجل صناعية عالية الكفاءة او افران العمليات الصناعية والمراجل التي تطابق في أدائها مواصفات مرمدات النفايات الخطرة .

جدول (9) يبين خصائص زيوت التزييت بشكل عام (10) .

1.تستخدم الزيوت المستهلكة لإغراض اخرى مثل الرش على الطرق الترابية لتخفيف انبعاث الغبار من قبل بعض منتجي الزيوت والمتعهدين ، وذلك بكميات قليلة ، وخاصة في المناطق البعيدة .

2.وبالرغم من ان هذا الإجراء كان متبعا ولسنوات طويلة في عدد من الدول في العالم ، الا ان شعبية هذا الاستخدام انحسر مؤخرا ومنع بسبب المشاكل البيئية السلبية المترتبة على ذلك والأنظمة البيئية الصارمة بهذا الشأن . 

3.وتتوفر عالميا تقنيات أخرى لاعادة تدوير الزيوت المستهلكة نذكر منها :-

1-إعادة التصنيع: وتعتبر عملية معالجة فيزيائية / كيميائية وتتضمن إزالة الملوثات لاعادة استخدامه مره اخرى من خلال الترسيب وإزالة المياه والتبخـــــير (Flash evaporation ) والفلترة واستخدام الطرد المركزي . والهدف الرئيسي هو تنظيف الزيت لدرجة معينة وليس لانتاج زيت يعادل في نوعيته الزيت الأصلي الا ان هذه الطريقة لا تعتبر مجدية في حال كون الزيوت مخلوطة ، لذا فان عملية فصل الزيت حسب نوعه، عند المصدر ، تعتبر عاملا مهما . كما وتعتمد هذه العملية بشكل او بآخر على نوعية الزيت المستهلك وبالأخص على مدى احتواءه على تراكيز عالية من المواد التي تجعل عملية إعادة التصنيع صعبة مثل الزيت الثقيل او الهيدروكربونات المكلورة . ويستخدم هذا النوع من الزيوت للغايات الصناعية .

2-إعادة التكرير : وتتطلب عمليات حديثة ومتطورة والتي يعتبر تشغيلها عالي الكلفة ولانه يأخذ كل الاعتبارات البيئية والصحية عند التشغيل . وتشتمل على معالجة الزيوت المستهلكة للتمكن من استخدامه كأساس لانتاج زيت تزييت جديد . وهذه العملية تطيل عمر الزيت وتعتبر من افضل البدائل المتوفرة للتعامل مع الزيوت من ناحية بيئية . وتعتمد عملية إعادة التكرير على تنظيف الزيت من الملوثات مثل الأوساخ والمياه والزيت الثقيل والمضافات الأخرى بواسطة التقطير ومن ثم المعالجة 

بالهيدروجين لإزالة أي ملوثات كيميائية ، واخيرا تخلط الزيوت المكررة مع مواد إضافة خاصة للحصول على المنتج النهائي من زيت التزييت .

تتوفر عدة تقنيات لانتاج زيوت تزييت ذات مواصفات جيدة منها :-

1-إعادة التكرير بواسطة الحامض – الطين ( Acid-clay)

2-إعادة التكرير بواسطة المعالجة بالمذيبات – التقطير – التلميع 

3-إعادة التكرير بواسطة التقطير الفراغي /المعالجة بالهيدروجين بمساعدة العوامل الحفــازة (hydro processing) 

وتنتج عن عملية التكرير بواسطة الحامض-الطين نواتج جانبية ( byproducts) مثل الاسيد القاري (Acid Tar) وطين مستهلك (Spent Clay) وغيره والتي يجب التخلص منها بطريقة سليمة بيئيا كونها تعتبر نفايات خطرة .

ولا بد من الاخذ بعين الاعتبار عدة عوامل عند اختيار وتحديد تكنولوجيا المعالجة المطلوبة لاعادة الاستخدام او التدوير تشمل:

1-الى أي حد يمكن معالجة الزيوت المستهلكة للحصول على المنتجات المطلوبة.

2-الاخطار المحتملة على صحة الانسان والبيئة.

3-التوازن الاقتصادي ومتطلبات السوق.

4-متطلبات / كلفة النقل.

5-موقع وحدة المعالجة/ التصنيع.

6-معالجة النفايات الخطرة الملوثة والنواتج العرضية لها.

7-صحة وسلامة العاملين.

وحتى تكون عملية اعادة التصنيع للزيوت المستهلكة مجدية اقتصاديا يجب ان يكون فارق السعر ما بين اسعار المواد الاولية والمنتجات يغطي التكلفة التشغيلية للعملية.

وقد دلت بعض الاحصائيات ان عدد سكان الولايات المتحدة الامريكية يمثل حوالي 4% من سكان العالم ,في حين يتم استهلاك ما يقارب 25% من انتاج العالم من الزيوت المعدنية. وينتج عنها ما يقارب 3و1 بليون جالون من الزيوت المستهلكة سنويا ، يعاد استخدام حوالي 60% من الكميات الناجمة. حيث بينت الاحصائيات بأنه يتم اعادة تصنيع ما يقارب 750 مليون جالون من الزيوت المستهلكة وتستخدم 75% منها في مجالات مختلفة مثل وحدات الاسفلت وفي البويلرات الصناعية ومصانع الاسمنت وغيره. كما يتم اعادة تكرير ما يقارب 150 مليون جالون من هذه الزيوت أي ما نسبته 10% من الكمية الناجمة. في حين ان بعض الدول مثل كندا وبريطانيا وفرنسا والهند والباكستان تقوم باعادة تكرير ما نسبته

20-60% من الكميات الناجمة من الزيوت المعدنية المستهلكة لديها.

وتدل نفس الاحصائيات اعلاه انه في حال استرجاع كامل الكمية الناجمة من الزيوت لاعادة تكريرها في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية فان الكمية تكفي لسد احتياجات 35 مليون سيارة من الزيوت المعدنية كل سنة مما قد يقلل كمية الزيوت الاجنبية المستوردة ويخلق فرص عمل جديدة اضافة الى تقليل العجز التجاري بما مقداره 150 مليون دولار امريكي(11و14 )

لا تفرط بزيوت المحركات المستهلكة من الان فصاعدا ابدا ففيها ثروة حرام ان تذهب ادراج شبكة صرف المياه فتلوث البيئة و تعود لك و عائلتك في مياه الشرب شئت ام ابيت! إشتر منا معدات تكرير الزيوت المستهلكة قبل الاخرين لتقيم ورش كبيرة ام صغيرة لتكرير هذه الزيوت فتعيدها الى الحياة مرة ثانية بعمليات ستتقنها بالممارسة و التعلم فتصبح مؤهلا في هذا الحقل الذي سيتراكض على الخبرات فيه كل العالم حينما تنضب الثروة النفطية سهلة الاستخراج صباح كل يوم و سيعز من الان فصاعدا النفط فيصبح اغلى اقتصاديا من الابن! سارع الى سيادة المستقبل بشراء معاملنا هذه، صغيرة و كبيرة فتستطيع تكرير الزيوت المستهلكة و التي تبدأ طاقاتها من 1200 ليتر في اليوم الى 30000 لتر. بعد تكريرك لهذه الزيوت يمكنك استعمالها كزيوت ثانية او كوقود للشاحنات او لمولدات الكهرباء الكبيرة فتكون قد ضربت عصفورين او ثلاث بحجر. ​*
​*​


----------



## اسلام البدوي (28 فبراير 2010)

مشكوور أخى على المعلوملت القيمة


----------



## ال عزيز (17 مايو 2010)

شكرا ولكن هل يوجد شرح مفصل مع الرسوم والمخططات لوحدة كاملة لغرض معالجة زيوت التزييت؟


----------



## farouq dabag (19 مايو 2010)

اشكرك لكن عندي سوءال حوله نقطة الوميض فهي منخفظة جدا قد يتسبب في حريق عند درجات حرارة 45 درجة فهل ممكن ان يكون هذه مواصفاتهم


----------



## iron_sim (18 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
طريقة صنع الشحم من الزيت المستعملة للسيارات هل توجد طريقه لهد من فضلك 
شكرا


----------



## khalid elnaji (19 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (21 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
احب ان اشكر الاخ العزيز على الموضوع بس الماكنه الالمانيه الموجوده بالصوره هي لتحويل زيوت التزييت المستعمله الى زيت الوقود fuol oil وهي طريقه فيزياويه بحته لكن التحويل الى زيوت تزييت منشطه تكون عباره عن عمليات فيزياويه وكيمياويه للحصول على زيوت مشابه لزيوت الاساس رغم زياده العدد الكاربوني ووجود زياده بنسبه الزنك والكالسيوم والباريوم في الزيت رغم من عدم وجودها في زيوت الاساس .
وتكون هذه الطريقه معتمده في الدول التي تفتقر الى زيوت الاساس اي مصافي الدهون .وفي العراق عندنا هناك عده طرق لااستعاده زيوت التزييت المستهلكه .وبامكاني مساعدتكم في ابحاثكم حول هذه المواضيع


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع أكثر من رائع أخي أبو تيسير وشكرا للأخ محمد على مساعدته وملحوظاته الرائعة ..........


----------



## iron_sim (6 أكتوبر 2010)

محمدجاسم العامري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> احب ان اشكر الاخ العزيز على الموضوع بس الماكنه الالمانيه الموجوده بالصوره هي لتحويل زيوت التزييت المستعمله الى زيت الوقود fuol oil وهي طريقه فيزياويه بحته لكن التحويل الى زيوت تزييت منشطه تكون عباره عن عمليات فيزياويه وكيمياويه للحصول على زيوت مشابه لزيوت الاساس رغم زياده العدد الكاربوني ووجود زياده بنسبه الزنك والكالسيوم والباريوم في الزيت رغم من عدم وجودها في زيوت الاساس .
> وتكون هذه الطريقه معتمده في الدول التي تفتقر الى زيوت الاساس اي مصافي الدهون .وفي العراق عندنا هناك عده طرق لااستعاده زيوت التزييت المستهلكه .وبامكاني مساعدتكم في ابحاثكم حول هذه المواضيع



السلام عليكم
طريقة صنع الشحم من الزيت المستعملة للسيارات هل توجد طريقه لهد من فضلك 
شكرا:79:


----------



## محمودالسويسى (22 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور للافادة ومستعد للمساعدة لانتاج الشحم من الزيوت المستعملة فلدى مصنع زيوت وشحوم


----------



## محمد شريف احمد (2 ديسمبر 2010)

[ يتم استقبال الزيت وتجميع الزيت الخام ( الزيت المستهلك الأسود) في الخزانين T-1A/B ليتم تسخينه الى الدرجة 80-100 درجة لخفض لزوجة الزيت اولا والمساعدة على ترسب المواد الصلبة في اسفل الخزان ثانيا وتبخير جزء لابأس به من الماء والرطوبة الموجودة بالزيت ولتحقيق ذلك يجب ان تكون فترة التسخين الأولي والترسيب لا يقل عن 24 ساعة ولهذا السبب تم اعتماد خزانين بسعة يعادل طاقة المصنع الانتاجية في اليوم الواحد ويتم ضخ الزيت من الخزانين بالتناوب
بعد مرور 24 ساعة على الترقيد والتسخين يضخ الزيت الى خط الانتاج بالمضخة P-1 الى برج فصل الماء والرطوبة EV-1 من خلال المسخن HE-1 لرفع درجة حرارة الزيت الى 160 درجة ومنه الى برج التجفيف Ev-1 الذي يكون تحت الفاكيوم من عبر المكثف C-1 والمتولد بالمضخة VP-1 حيث يتبخر الماء المرافق الى بخار ماء يسحب الى المكثف C-1 بتأثير الفاكيوم حيث تبرد ويتحول الى ماء يتجمع بالخزان T-2 ومنه الى محطة المعالجة
اما الزيت الخالي من الرطوبة والماء ودرجة حرارته حوالي الـ 160 درجة تقوم المضخة P-2 بسحبه وضخه الى برج تقطير الديزل والغاز اويل EV-2 عبر المسخنHE-2 لرفع درجة حرارته الى 215 درجة وبرج تقطير الديزل والغاز اويل يكون تحت الفاكيوم المتولد بالمضخة VP-2 عبر مكثف الديزل C-2 وفي البرج يتقطر الديزل والغاز اويل على شكل بخار يسحب بتأثير الفاكيوم الى الى مكثف الديزل ليتحول الى ديزل سائل يتجمع بالخزان T-3 ليضخ بالمضخة P-9 الى وحدة شوديير الزيت الحراري كوقود للشوديير اما الزيت الخالي من الديزل والغازاويل يتم سحبه من اسفل البرج بالمضخة P-3 وضخه الى المسخن HE-3 لرفع درجةحرارته الى 320-330 درجة ومنه الى برج التقطيرEV-3 والذي يكون تحت فاكيوم عالي والمتولد بالمجموعة VP-3 حيث يتحول الزيت الى بخار يسحب بتأثير الفاكيوم الى المكثف C-3 ليتكاثف الى زيت ويسيل الى الخزان الوسطيT-4 ومنه بالمضخةP-4 الى الخزانين T-5A/B على شكل زيت مقطر ذي اللون الغامق اما القطران والزفت فيسيل الى اسفل البرج لتقوم المضخةP-10 بسحبه وضخه الى خزان تجميع القطران تمهيدا لبيعه
اما الزيت المقطر فيسحب بالمضخة P-5 ويضخ الى جهاز التبييض BL الذي يعمل تحت الفاكيوم المتولد بالمضخةVP-4 للمعالجة بترابة التبييض الفعالة بمعدل 3-5% من وزن الزيت الداخل الى عملية التبييض وتتم المعالجة بدرجة حرارة 130-140 درجة ولمدة ساعة ومن ثم يضخ المزيج بالمضخة P-6 الى احد الفلترين
F-A/B ليخرج الزيت صافيا وبلون الزيت الطبيعي الى المبردCO ليسيل باردا الى الخزان T-6 ومنه بالمضخة 
P-7 الى خزانات زيت الأساس النهائي المقطرT-8A/B
هذا شرح موجز للعمليةالانتاجية وفق المخطط المرفق ويجب ملاحظة مايلي
1- االمعالجات كلها تتم بمعزل عن الهواء وتحت الفاكيوم ولهذافوائد منها لا توجد انبعاثات غازية الى الهواء الخارجي نظرا لكون الأبخرة تتكثف في المكثفات التي تكون تحت الفاكيوم ويتم غسل الهواء الخارج من مخارج مجموعات توليد الفاكيوم بالماء وثانيا لايتم عملية أكسدة الزيت لعدم التلامس مع الهواء الجوي
2- المعالجة بالترابة الفعالة تحت الفاكيوم تخفض درجة حرارة المعالجة – زمن المعالجة – استهلاك الترابة الفعالة والتي لاتتجاوز الـ 5% من وزن الزيت الناتج بالتقطير وليس وزن الزيت الخام الداخل للمعالجة كما اننسبة امتصاص الترابة الفعالة بالزيت لايتجاوزالـ 30% من وزن الترابة الفعالة الداخلة للمعالجة ومصادر هذه الترابة ألمانيا شركة سود شيمي في ميونخ وتدعى بترابة تونسيل وسعرها 500-550 دولار للطن الواح تليها شركة كفارو الايطالية ثم شركة ميناس دوكادور الاسبانية وهناك ترابة ماليزية ومكسيكية وتركية وصينية ولكن الجودة والفعالية اقل بكثير من الترابة الألمانية
3- لاتوجد ملوثات بيئية بهذه الطريقة 
4- ارتفاع مردودالتكريربالحد الأدنى الى 70 %
5- ميزة الفلاتر المعدنية هي كالتالي :
- سرعة الفترة وارتفاع بالطاقة الانتاجية 
- امكانية التسرب معدومة
- سرعة التنظيف والتجهيز 
- عدم الحاجة الى الى تغيير شبك الفلترة لكونه من نسيج معدني ناعم حتى درجة 15 ميكرون
- الزيت المفلتر الخارج من الفلتر من خلال انبوب واحد يغذي تحت ضغط مضخة الفلترة وبهذه الحالة يمكن تبريد الزيت الى درجات الحرارة الطبيعية بدون خوف من تأكسده وتغير لونه
- الترابة المستهلكة تخرج من الفلتر اثناء تنظيفه شبه جاف على شكل بودرة بحيث لا يؤثر على نظافة المصنع ولاتترك مخلفات ووبهذه الحالة يضاف الى القطران والزفت الناتج بعملية التقطير
- مصادر هذه الفلاتر والتى تدعى فلاتر نياغارا اوربا- تركيا – الهند – ماليزيا
6- المضخات نوعية خاصة لولبية وحلزونية ومن النوع المتحمل لدرجات الحرارة العالية ومصادرها اوربا- الهند – تركيا
7- بقية التجهيزات والمعدات فيتم تصنيعها في سورية لدى شركة تصنيع متخصصة والتي تقوم شركات اوربية و شركات تركية بتصنيع المعدات المباعة الى سورية لديها​


----------



## Hamada_egy (12 مارس 2011)

رجاء انا اريد عمل وتنفيذ هذا المشروع كيف احصت علي هذه الالة وكيف ابدأ رجاء الرد


----------



## محمد شريف احمد (13 مارس 2011)

hamada_egy قال:


> رجاء انا اريد عمل وتنفيذ هذا المشروع كيف احصت علي هذه الالة وكيف ابدأ رجاء الرد


ارسلت لك رسالة خاصة من خلال الموقع


----------



## nokiarody (13 أكتوبر 2011)

محمد شريف احمد قال:


> ارسلت لك رسالة خاصة من خلال الموقع



شكرا ياخي العزيز اذا ممكن كمان نسخة من الرسالة الي الف شكر سلفا


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا على المعلومات الاكثر من رائعة


----------



## مدحت ماهر ميدو (18 فبراير 2012)

من فضلك رساله لي عن اسعار هذه المعدات ومواصفات كل اله علي حده


----------



## abuwadiee (4 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكوور أخى على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## syrianbaron (13 يوليو 2014)

بارك الله جهودكم


----------



## محمد فريحات (4 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا


----------



## hamo_smsm (14 سبتمبر 2014)

اشكرك شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حميدالعيساوي (1 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكور على الشرح المفصل


----------



## mhmd brakat (24 فبراير 2015)

ياجماعة ياريت لو تقولو الطريقة الصحيحة ولو فيه حد ممكن يقولها مقابل فلوس او مشاركة ياريت ده ايميلي انا جربت الزيت مع حمض الكبريتيك واكسيد الكالسيوم ومنفعش ووجدت كل المواقع بتكذب طريقة كربونات الكالسيوم دي.

ده ايميلي [email protected]


----------

